# Milwaukee Slot Car Show



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The next Milwaukee Slot Car Show will be held on
Sunday, November 23, 2008 at Crystal Ridge Ski Lodge
in Franklin, Wisconsin.

Hours: 9:00 AM - 1:00 PM


http://www.HOSlotCarRacing.com/Milwa...otCarShow.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It would be nice if some of the bigger dealers could come to this show.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bump . . .


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It would be nice if slot car shows were on Saturday nights instead of Sunday mornings. I understand that the vendors need time to travel and set up. I guess I don't understand the difference between Saturday night and Sunday morning in that regard. Meanwhile, Sunday morning is a common time for church services and spending together as families and this country needs a lot more of that these days. 

This show ends at 1:00 and I might be able to get there by noon from the Roscoe/South Beloit area.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> It would be nice if slot car shows were on Saturday nights instead of Sunday mornings. I understand that the vendors need time to travel and set up. I guess I don't understand the difference between Saturday night and Sunday morning in that regard. Meanwhile, Sunday morning is a common time for church services and spending together as families and this country needs a lot more of that these days.
> 
> This show ends at 1:00 and I might be able to get there by noon from the Roscoe/South Beloit area.


 
YES - Saturday afternoon would be a better time I agree.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hope some of the new AFX stuff will be available by then. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Where I live in New York my Church has Mass on saturday evening and Sunday in addition to the regular Sunday service..I see more families coming to the shows then ever.Alot of people travel great distances to get to the shows.It's a lot easier to get up earlier,drive to the show,setup,do the show and then drive home in the late afternoon.It's also safer than packing up late in the evening and then driving late at night.I know this first hand.I totaled my Tahoe after the 2007 Autofest in Indy.I was almost totaled.I fell asleep 10 minutes just after Bob,Danny and myself split up to go our separate ways.Now when we get back late,I stay at the Holiday Inn and drive refreshed and in the dattime.Some people may not have saturday off.It's just a better time to have a show.We will be in Indy on saturday,split the driving into 2 days. Se you there,
Tom Stumpf


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool -- look forward to meeting you.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I wiil be there selling all sorts of H.O. slot car stuff as always. Hope see all you slot car nuts there too.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I plan on making this one, I hope the turnout is good.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BUMP

Look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Is there any idea on how many tables will be set up. I don't want to make a 2+ hour trek then be disapointed by a low vendor turnout.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tycoarm said:


> Is there any idea on how many tables will be set up. I don't want to make a 2+ hour trek then be disapointed by a low vendor turnout.


Don't know, but here is a phone number for info -- 414-771-8903 or 414-573-8903 (use 2nd one for day of show).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pretty good show


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How'd it go Doba? Any pics? Were the Hooters girls there?


----------

